# CMT Router Bits



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

I havent used the CMT router bits, but I sure like the Freuds:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Richo (Dec 6, 2007)

I'll second that...I own a lot of CMT a few Freud and I think I prefer Freud...


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

If you have a Woodcraft store in your area, check the website to see when their sales are each month. Their green bits are as good, if not better than, the CMT bits and with the sales they are $5 each. I'm still on my 2nd straight bit in 2 years, and I cut a lot of MDF. 

Still haven't felt "generous" enough to try the Freuds, but I may have to test drive their saw and dado sets.


----------



## Joba Fett (Aug 14, 2007)

Definitely Freud ..... stay away from those cheap bits.....


----------

